# Custom painted USA 60 foot boxcar



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey all,

Here's a project I've been working on. USA will probably not offer this paint scheme so I took it upon myself.
I have others in the works as well...









Enjoy!


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Another beauitful job there Brian. I'd like to see a video of a train of all your custom cars going by.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya - and Brian could run 'em thru my number 14 switches, prototype cars on prototype track!! 


Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 23 Jan 2012 08:33 PM 
Ya - and Brian could run 'em thru my number 14 switches, prototype cars on prototype track!! 


Dirk 
DMS Ry. 
Ah, ya but not prototype gauge.... 
I had to throw that one into the mix....


Craig


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the other paint job I alluded to in the first post....just got the new couplers on it


----------

